# Some protection work by Candor



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,
Been a while I posted a video of my young GSD in training.
I know I said he would be trained for his KNPV PH1 but I could resist taking him with me to the US when I gave some training in trailing and decoy work.

But now I am back in Europe and the KNPV training will really start.
Excuse me he does not sit behind the decoy when barking but thats because of the training he did before (don't know if I will change that )



https://youtu.be/5SCPGyAhjVM


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't do this kinda thing so pardon my ignorance. Is there a specific area the dog is suppose to target? It seems like he gravitates to the arm pit - upper bicep area when doing the front bites. is this the norm?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Ron, I cannot access your video. Says "Private".


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Sarah, normaly he just bites were he has the first chance, but it some agencies and at KNPV the armpit/bicep is favorite so I am focusing him on that from now on.


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Gerald, yes I linked the wrong video.
Had the company logo on it , a bite and hold and Muzzle work on it.
So I locked it and try to connect the correct one??
Dont want to use this forum for business purpose.


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

http://youtu.be/9dXwmuvw8pc

For the time being?


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice dog. Training looks good. Care to share the ped of that dog?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice dog.

I liked seeing the little bit he loosened his bite was only to set it deeper.


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/2620640/Candor-van-Romantos-Hoeve

hope the link works but that's his Ped.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Ron,
Nice work.I like this dog.Great to see dogs working this way!
Mike


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you Gerald,Bob and Mike.

I really appreciate the good comments.
This dog for sure nows what working is:mrgreen:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

very nice dog !

maybe i asked this way back, but is this dog going to be sold for LE work or kept as a sport dog ?
( if you haven't decided, would either choice affect your training priorities ?)

how much of the bloodlines influenced your decision to get it, and are you seeing any bloodline influences you might have been expecting.
hard to explain what i mean 
- like....have you seen temperaments in the bloodlines that have showed up in this dog ?

last but not least....were there any particular health or longevity factors in the bloodlines that influenced your decision to get it and if so, what were they ?
(in my limited experience, the only major health factors that buyers consider are the hips and rarely go deeper than that)

anyway ..... i'm sure you will have no problem with the dog no matter what you decide to do with it ;-)


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Rick,

I know what you mean, and yes he is chosen because of his bloodline (more of his mother).
The mothers bloodline is strong in health (bones,allergies, DM)
luckely after testing his hips ,elbows and spine are perfect.

Also in that bloodline natural aggression is present.
His father has very high prey drive and this combo would be perfect for my goal 

I wanted a dog that I could train for LE and with that I mean a high drive GSD that has no environmental issues.
But if I was to keep him that I could certify him ,and me being a civilian that would mean KNPV would be the closed to LE
So a high Mall like prey drive needed be present.

And me being lucky he got it all.
He came with me to the US as my demo dog for young pre-trained PSD's
Trained in tracking(more like trailing as he gets a bite at the end)
detection and bite work.
His obedience is OK but not so machine like as in the IPO these days.

So he remains my demo dog and will certify him in KNPV.
when he is certified he will get become a stud dog but he remains working

I am very happy with him
got more than I asked for:mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In looking at the video again I have to also give kudos to the handler.

That regrip/counter came with the slight relaxation of the leash pressure. 

Good handling and good training with a good dog is hard to beat!


----------



## Romana van Dongen (Apr 22, 2015)

Bob Scott said:


> Nice dog.
> 
> I liked seeing the little bit he loosened his bite was only to set it deeper.



Me too!! Awesome \\/


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Am I watching the same vid as everyone else where the dude gets grabbed from the car because it doesn't seem to tie up with the comment about bicep bite  either way I like the dog in the car arrest vid


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> Am I watching the same vid as everyone else where the dude gets grabbed from the car because it doesn't seem to tie up with the comment about bicep bite  either way I like the dog in the car arrest vid


that commentary must be for the private vid that we cant see 

I see the same as you.. car video..also like the dog from what I can see in video.
thanks for sharing Ron


----------



## Jeffrey Eggenberger (Jan 3, 2013)

ron ligtenberg said:


> Hi,
> Been a while I posted a video of my young GSD in training.
> I know I said he would be trained for his KNPV PH1 but I could resist taking him with me to the US when I gave some training in trailing and decoy work.
> 
> ...



Video comes up as "private".


----------



## ron ligtenberg (Mar 4, 2015)

yeah sorry guys, first I posted the wrong video but it had some bicep bites 
in it.
I still going to post the correct one but it takes some time.
Might even just make a new one thursday evening.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

ron ligtenberg said:


> yeah sorry guys, first I posted the wrong video but it had some bicep bites
> in it.
> I still going to post the correct one but it takes some time.
> Might even just make a new one thursday evening.


Cool, I look forward to seeing it


----------

